# Gephychromis Moorrii



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just thought I would post a pic of my F2 Gephyrochromis Moorii.. The front one is the female (thinkn she has some eggs in her stomach) and the rear is the dominant male.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice set you have


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous pair.

the male looks especially striking


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice indeed!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyways 5 mins after I posted this pic I went in and checked on her and found her in the little cave to the right with the male and she had a mouth full of eggs. The first adventure with her holding didnt go so well.. She swallowed or spit them about 3 days later. I have a home made egg tumbler and a 10G that I am currently setting up. Hopefully she will hold them in time for this sponge filter to soak up some bacteria. I am going to try to get a pic of her but she is REALLY illusive right now.

Thanks for all the compliments!! I need some more females. I think my male to female ratio is off from the coloration of them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well here is a updated pic of her. Her mouth is gettin big. I just got done making a egg tumbler so i can strip her sometime next week.










Sry for the poor quality just went on the easy mode and took a pic. She dont come out to much.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats LO4, REALLY NICE PAIR YOU HAVE.
Its always fun when they're carrying, try and let her hold for at least 2 weeks and dont worry about the tumbler. By that time the fry should already be hatched and you can just release them into the 10 gal. Your call though


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea hopefully the egg sacks will be gone. Thanks for the props Feefa..


----------

